

Computer Furniture Sucks - qw
http://thecodist.com/article/computer_furniture_sucks

======
pedalpete
Though I agree with the authors feelings that the designs he shows are crap,
he is missing out on what I believe are two trends.

Firstly, he states himself that he uses a 'desk' a flat surface with lots of
space, like most desks. Yet he is looking for a 'computer desk'. Why does such
a thing exist? What is missing from the original desk that makes him want to
have a 'computer desk' that is more like is regular desk?

Secondly, I think there is a growing trend toward stand-up desks, and that is
likely where some more innovations may appear, because there are some slightly
different design requirements when standing.

But really, it is tough to beat the original large flat space for putting
anything on...

